# Craftsman 55cc Chainsaw



## timbstiller (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a craftsman 18" 55cc chainsaw. It is new out of the box. It starts fine but by sound it does not turn up like it should. I was cutting about a 14" poplar and it bogs down as I set the blade into the wood. It will cut ok until I use the cleat and put light pressure on the blade. Then the chain stops completely and the engine bogs down. Do I need to adjust the carb? Could it be the clutch slipping? I can use all the help I can get. Thanks.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

if its that new, bring it back and exchange it for another one

it isn't worth getting into yourself if you've only just bought it


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Probably needs a carb adjustment. As pyro said, if it's new take it in to have it fixed under warranty. Anything you do to it could void the warranty.


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

*oh I am a lumberjack, and that's ok........................*

A properly adjusted chain saw will RARELY run properly with NO load. That is to say if you leave the bar/chain in mid-air and give'r gas it will/should run rough or close to it at full throttle. As soon as you put her to the wood she should git right down to bidniss and be hard to stall-out with a well sharpened blade. 

Having said that it sounds like your carb is misadjusted since the saw bogs down as you cut.

Either that or your kick-back brake is on!! DOH!

But like the other guys in here have suggested, take it back and make them sell you a working saw.

>Maytag
WOOD COMIN' DOWN!!!
(That's "timber" to you city folk)


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

i agree its under warranty if it is new out of the box if sears has a cow about it report them to the manufacture if it has a 358 model # the manufacture is Poulan 

thanks 
calvin


----------

